# Car suggestion for my wife



## ArcticPrince (Oct 22, 2007)

My wife drives a 2001 SLK320 and she really likes it. It just rolled over 100k and we are thinking of replacing it with another 2 seater. ( I have my truck and tricked out Xb)

What would you guys suggest she replace the Mercedes with? We are interested in used, not new. Probably a 2007 or 2008. We used to drive Corvettes but we are getting up in age and the Vette is getting a hard in the ride and hard to get in and out of...lol


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I just bought my wife a Lancer. It's a 4-door but it's still a great little car and excellent on fuel. We've already beaten what was supposed to be the maximum MPG rating for it (we got 37.6).


----------



## ArcticPrince (Oct 22, 2007)

thanks


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Hi:

I would keep what she driving now. 100K is nothing anymore for a car. Sure you have to put a little money in it for maintenance, but that beats car payments.

BG


----------



## ArcticPrince (Oct 22, 2007)

That's kind of the way I was leaning, but some of the systems in the old Mercedes are sort of well, old. Mostly the audio systems. It being a Mercedes the audio system is basically proprietary and can not be easily replaced. My wife would like something with built in GPS and the ability to play her music from her iPod/iPhone/iPad.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Things like that weren't of concern for us. My wife has an MP3 player but rarely uses it and the factory radio is already MP3 compatible. We also have an external GPS so built-in would have been redundant and more costly.


----------



## GZ (Jan 31, 2010)

The AUDI TT Quattro is a nice 2 seater... All wheel drive and Fun to drive too! :grin:


----------



## ArcticPrince (Oct 22, 2007)

Didn't even think about the Audi...thanks for the suggestion! Will go take a look at one in the next week or so...


----------

